

Wasn't The Patriot Act Supposed To Be About Stopping Terrorism? - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110908/02534215846/wasnt-patriot-act-supposed-to-be-about-stopping-terrorism.shtml

======
reemrevnivek
This blog, and the blog it is sourced on, are both based on this NY Magazine
article, where the graph is sized to fit on a screen and not fuzzy:
<http://nymag.com/news/9-11/10th-anniversary/patriot-act/>

